# Mullet Head VS Live FInger Mullet for Bull Reds???



## landlockid (Jun 17, 2009)

Kinda green at surf fishing and curious about bait. What's the best surf bait for bull reds in the fall, a cut horse mullet head/head half of a cut finger mullet or a live finger mullet? Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

in the fall, id personally go with cracked blue crab. But if thats not available or you cant get any. id go with a 6 inch live mullet. But heck, Surf fishing idnt my thing. Just wait, youll get plenty of good comments


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

I prefer a horse mullet head on big rods because it stays on longer. I use finger mullet on light tackle fished in close or if horse mullet aren't available.


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

I rather the horse mullet head on the big rods also and live finger mullet fished in closer with light tackle. But the best bait to use in the fall is by far cracked crab. good luck to you.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracked crab is usually a better winter bait. The mullet and shad are thick in the fall and the reds are so thick they will practically hit anything. I don't think dead or live or small or big will make that much of a difference.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I will tell ya. I have caught alot of bull reds from the beach and BTB. Many times a nice big whiting head has outfished any other bait on the rods put out.

Edit: missed the part about fall. Crab is great in the fall like others have stated. Summer time bait, whiting head has won every test.


----------



## landlockid (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the great comments, I've always heard of crab as more a winter bait but I don't have any experience to back that on. And by Fall I meant October, is that too early for crab & too late for whiting to be productive baits?


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd be throwing mullet and whiting. Much cheaper than buying crabs and in my opinion a better fall bait.


----------



## SonofSasquatch19 (May 7, 2013)

Cracked crab is hands down bull red fish and big black drum crack!!


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Mullet or Whiting Heads always get good bites. Maybe the skull holds the scent longer, who knows? One of the Biggest Reds I ever caught was on cut mullet!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

If you get the right month live finger mullet is my preference especially if they are available in the surf. Even dead shrimp should work. The key is just being there and getting the bait out in the water. Fish two to three rods and you most likely get your limit.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

What Huntinfortail said, Mullet & Whiting Heads through Oct. When Winter gets here then the Crabs. I use Whiting year round. I usually pick up a Mullet or two from a bait shop on the way to the beach, and some fresh dead Shrimp. I put out the long rods with the purchased bait and then deploy the bait rods, and start catching bait for the long rods. Winter Crabs and Whiting.


----------



## bigwalt (Jul 4, 2013)

Just the heads? Dont want to steal thos thread but yall are just putting the heads on? I've been putting the whole mullet. Is that not the way to go?


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

bigwalt said:


> Just the heads? Dont want to steal thos thread but yall are just putting the heads on? I've been putting the whole mullet. Is that not the way to go?


It depends on the size of the mullet. I like to have a 4-6" bait, so if I have a 12" mullet it will usually be cut in half. If it is a smaller mullet it goes on whole. Bull reds can take some big baits. I caught a 43" red earlier this year on a 16" monster whiting.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

HuntinforTail said:


> It depends on the size of the mullet. I like to have a 4-6" bait, so if I have a 12" mullet it will usually be cut in half. If it is a smaller mullet it goes on whole. Bull reds can take some big baits. I caught a 43" red earlier this year on a 16" monster whiting.


I think I would have trouble casting a 16 inch whiting.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

fishingcacher said:


> I think I would have trouble casting a 16 inch whiting.


Haha yea its was a yaked bait meant for a shark. I wasn't happy to see that dumb old red had eaten a prime right when it got too dark to yak another one.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Yes I tend so use 4-6 inch pieces as well. An average 12" whiting I will cut in half. I prefer to use the head part. The crabs and pup sharks can eat all of the tail piece. They can only nibble up to the head on the head piece. The red will still eat that if thats all that is left.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

I have caught more big drum in the surf (red and black) on live whiting than anything else, usually in the 10-14 inch size. I have sacrificed blue crab about 6 times, have yet to catch a single fish. I know they work for most folks, for some reason I just can't get a bite on them, warm or cold water.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I agree when I said, the heads I was talking about the head and several inches of body. I like the bait between 4-7 " long. I haven't had very good luck with the tail section.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Ive caught more bull reds on the back portion of mullet than anything else. Cut the tail off and take the three inch or so portion around the anal fin, we call that the mullet tenderloin because it almost never goes unbitten. Head was always the bait of last resort, just doesnt seem to get the catch rate that body portions do.

Skipjack is excellent bull red bait as well, but you will have to deal with more sharks.


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

here i am cutting the heads and tails off my whiting before throwing it out...


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

It sounds like pretty much any combination will work. 
Some guys use the head. 
Some guys use the tail. 
Some guys use the middle of the body. 
Some guys use the whole thing dead. 
Some guys use the whole thing alive. 

I usually try to get at least 4 hooks in the water, each one with a different bait. If one bait consistently gets hit more than others, I switch most or all hooks to that bait.


----------

